# female or male



## bkane (Jul 3, 2007)

is this a female or male


----------



## Mutt (Jul 3, 2007)

No sign yet, depending on where you are located its still vegging outdoors. The summer solstice in the northern hemisphere has already occurred I think should have been end of june...haven't been paying attention this year. So the daylite hours should be decreasing....but not enough to trigger flower yet.
Have patience it will show ya in due time. 

http://scienceworld.wolfram.com/astronomy/SummerSolstice.html


----------



## bkane (Jul 3, 2007)

i live in fl so the day is quite long


----------



## 85cannabliss (Jul 3, 2007)

yeah that is still in veg and looks rather slim to me. how old is it?


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jul 3, 2007)

its sillin veg.you should be able to tell in a month or so


----------



## bkane (Jul 3, 2007)

its a lil older than a month


----------



## 85cannabliss (Jul 3, 2007)

yeah like DT said, give it another month or so, patience is the best tool in this game.


----------



## 420check420 (Jul 3, 2007)

i live in fla too, and for some reason or another, it seems to take longer to show gender.. i usually dont see em until the end of august


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 3, 2007)

Well, in the south part of USA the days are longer than they are up north anyways. When i grew in Georgia, it was always on time though. Right after summer solstice my plants would start to bud. 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## 420check420 (Jul 4, 2007)

soon hopefully! i hope none of mine go male  i only kept four in big buckets this year.. i didnt know the days were longer down here lol thats a trip


----------



## Hick (Jul 4, 2007)

http://www.sunrisesunset.com/custom_srss_calendar.asp

Ft Lauderdale,FL.
Wed. July 4
Twi A: 5:03am(astronomical twi)
Twi N: 5:35am(nautical twi)
Twi: 6:07am(civil twi)
Sunrise: 6:33am
Sunset: 8:17pm
Twi: 8:43pm
Twi N: 9:14pm
Twi A: 9:47pm

Detroit MI
Wed July 4
Twi A: 3:48am
Twi N: 4:42am
Twi: 5:26am
Sunrise: 6:00am
Sunset: 9:12pm
Twi: 9:46pm
Twi N: 10:31pm
Twi A: 11:24pm

...actually, during summer, the further north, the longer the daylight(I just returned from AK last week, "NO" dark at all. The streetlights would come on for about 45 minutes each night) ..BUT..as the days begin to shorten, the further north, the faster the daylight diminishs. At the equator, it is 12/12 days, 365. Another reason "equatorial sativas" are so difficult to cultivate.

Ft. Lauderdale
*Oct. 4*
Twi A: 5:57am
Twi N: 6:24am
Twi: 6:51am
Sunrise: 7:14am
Sunset: 7:05pm
Twi: 7:28pm
Twi N: 7:55pm
Twi A: 8:21pm

Detroit, MI
*Oct 4*
Twi A: 5:58am
Twi N: 6:31am
Twi: 7:03am
Sunrise: 7:31am
Sunset: 7:10pm
Twi: 7:38pm
Twi N: 8:11pm
Twi A: 8:44pm


----------



## Uk1 (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## bkane (Jul 4, 2007)

is there a way that i can tell its sex faster


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jul 4, 2007)

not really,outdoors


----------



## bkane (Jul 4, 2007)

can u guys tell wat strain is it? cause it is bagseed, and i dont really know


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Yes there is a way. You have to do something indoors with it though. Take a clipping like you're going to clone it, and just stick the clone in 10/14 lighting for 7 days and it'll have the sex. Other than that it's just waiting for the pre flowering stages.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Oh and about the strain, i'm not sure what STRAIN it is, but it's definately sativa dominant.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jul 4, 2007)

Dewaynes right dude gotta check indoors then you can put it back out!the strain is deffinately SATIVA you can tell by the leaf they are skinny and long.INDICA has huge fat leaf,theres a big diffrence,youll have to wait till harvest to even come close on what exactly the strain is....


----------



## bkane (Jul 5, 2007)

do u guys think theres a problem with the plant? since it is kinda skinny


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 5, 2007)

Looks fine to me. It will start getting in some secondary growth eventually.


----------



## Uk1 (Jul 6, 2007)

take a look at my grow that shape was horrible to start , looked like a naked christmas tree lolz , now its just BLEH


----------



## KBA in CT (Jul 6, 2007)

Can't really tell yet. Wait about a month or so and you'll tell. I know that hairs is really what you want, then it would tell you it is female, which means good. No THC in male plants.

Male < Female


----------

